# Nervous



## Misty Wegner

OK, so I have a blog up and running.. Pretty much stories of trails run, soon to be deployment stories as well (all identifiable information omitted) and some educational posts that for most on this site will seem basic at best.. But for those newbies to trailing it might lend some hope... I'm open to feedback.. Yes there are typos (I have one good arm) on occasion.. Thanks!


----------



## Nicole Stark

Maybe I missed it, but where is your blog? I'm relatively unconnected in social media so I suspect it's someplace I wouldn't have access to.


----------



## Misty Wegner

Bwaaahaaa! I told you I was nervous! I forgot to post the site! Http//:hineni7.simplesite.com


----------



## Bob Scott

Thanks Misty!


----------



## leslie cassian

Checked it out, but haven't had a chance to read it yet. 

More pictures!! I like pictures.


----------



## Misty Wegner

Haha.. Well, pictures will be as I can figure out how to get them the correct way.. For some reason, they turn sideways and there is no way I know of to rotate them (it is a free site and I cannot afford the monthly upgrade right now)..


----------



## Sarah Platts

Http//:hineni7.simplesite.com

To make it work move the colon. Http://


----------



## Sarah Platts

Did a quick read. Nice. Love it. Need to go back and read it through instead of the skim I did.

P.S. my hang-up is misspelt words. I think Indestructible is misspelt


----------



## Misty Wegner

Thanks Sarah, most likely find quite a few misspelled words or errant punctuation... A legitimate excuse is typing with one good hand, the left arm has two working fingers that have minds of their own.. But I do plan to systematically edit and fix misspelled words.. Starting with Industructably, lol


----------



## Sarah Platts

Well, that's a very good reason. All the more impressive then.


----------



## Misty Wegner

Hmmm.. So either no one reads it.. Which is ok, may not be up their cup of tea.. Or everyone is going off the old adage 'if you can't say something nice don't say anything at all', haha.. That is a problem because I can't improve if I don't get feedback.. Good and constructive... 

Outside of misspelled words (still working on those.. No spell check so a slow progress) and adding pictures (which is also a work I program, they all turn sideways for some reason) please let me know your thoughts and comments.. Thank you


----------



## Bob Scott

Just getting back to this post. I can find the "simplesite" on how to make the blog but I don't see any wat to find individual blogs. 

That could very well be my incompetence with these new fangled typewriters.


----------



## rick smith

the link didn't work when i first clicked on it.

also, it could be that people just don't want to take the time to read thru all of it and then take time to comment on specifics.
seems like more and more people live in the twitter world and facebook one liners :-(


----------



## Misty Wegner

Thanks Bob and Rick.. You probably are right  

Try hineni7.simplesite.com in the address bar.. Don't add anything else.. See if that works..


----------



## Sarah Platts

Misty,

For me, it's about writing tight. I used to write an article and then go back and edit it down to less words. Please don't take my comments personal but as something constructive. I think it would be interesting if someone would take and edit one of your stories. Or even yourself. Learn to think objectively. Learn to weigh the value of words with the value of succinct words.


----------



## leslie cassian

If it's criticism you want, get rid of the ellipses "..." Just make it a period and start a new sentence.


----------



## Misty Wegner

Thanks Sarah... I have published stories and articles in a different venue and tend to write with a story mindset vs. succinctly educational.. I know I will adapt and streamline more to what I want as a focus.. Since it is a blog, and thus (usually) daily entries on the retelling of trails run, those 'stories' will probably maintain a more entertaining value over educational.. The educational pages tone I know I need to be more linear in.. Thank you for your feedback and advice, it is always appreciated.. 

Leslie.. The stupid habit of ellipses is due to typing off my phone for years and trying to keep things connected so I could view it.. Alot of the pages, this forum included, when responding would only allow so many lines to be viewed, unless connected (I am talking smartphone entries only).. So it has become a habit I'm not usually cognizant I'm doing while typing on a tablet... Thank you


----------



## Nicole Stark

Misty, what feedback are you looking for? Are you looking to get input on first impressions of appearance, interest in content. I don't know why but the notion of critiquing your blog never came to mind when I read it.

To add to that, I don't really know what a blog is. I assume it's some place someone goes, that's online, to put their thoughts, experiences, etc. It seems a bit intrusive to invade on that personal process.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Alright, I do have a suggestion - actually, I am repeating it, which I also offered on another thread. On your front page: http://hineni7.simplesite.com I would suggest when you use acronyms to either have them hyperlinked to a dictionary of terms used on your site or expand them by following it with what the letters represent e.g. PLS (Please Like Snails).:wink:


----------



## Misty Wegner

Hi Nicole, yes a blog is basically what you have described.. That being said, if something is posted online there is an expectation that feedback will be given. 

Because it is a free site (well, I could pay to upgrade, but have to decide if that is the direction I want to go) , there isn't alot of wiggle room for decorations.. Even the pictures I try to post come out sideways, which is infuriating... So, the content is what is left... Since the educational page will hold a different tone then the main page, which is usually just a retelling of funny/interesting trails run, it will hold a greater responsibility to being informative and accurate... Even with the license of personal perspective.. The deployment page which is still under construction will be a mix of mission stories with information for those wanting to learn about SAR... 

Honestly, I am open to all critiques.. Obviously my style of writing may not be some people's preference, and that is ok.. I am not offended.. We all have styles of written work we prefer over another.. But if something is coming across confusing, to dry, to creative to be understood, etc, then I definitely want to know.. Sometimes when writing, you hear it in your head but it doesn't come onto 'paper' the same way and so editing is required.. 

So after a lengthy explanation, lol, offer up whatever your thoughts are.. They are welcome


----------



## Misty Wegner

Haha! Great idea! PLS (place last seen), DOT (direction of travel), LKP/Lake (last known place/last place known).. But a great idea to have an acronym page.. Thanks!


----------



## Nicole Stark

Alright. Then here goes. 

My first impression is the weight of the text, particularly on the front page, is a tad overwhelming. To add to that, the pages appear to look the same visually, as in a continuation from one page to the next, etc.. I've never read a blog so maybe this is standard? However, I have visited many websites and am accustomed to a slightly more refined and organized layout or rather, replace "organized" with structured and different formatting choices.

One other thing comes to mind, your deployment page appears to have material better suited for the page called front page. I don't know if the tabs are labeled like this automatically or if you put that there but generally the foremost page of websites serve as introductory pages. In fact, I'd suggest a rearrangement of tabs - depending upon what your primary objective is. Example: front page (Introduction), Deployment Stories, Education, and Contact. Again, I know this is a blog but remember I don't know the nuances of blogs. 

Keep in mind that with the exception of personal correspondence, I don't generally read solely for enjoyment. If I read something it is typically because I am looking to be educated on a topic. That said, I found the writing style a mix of the two; however, in attempt to respect boundaries and personal styles, all I would like to say is that I agree with what Sarah said about considering tightening up the content a bit.


----------



## Misty Wegner

Thanks Nicole.. 

As stated earlier, I am limited by how to format the page.. That or I am so computer illiterate that I am not sure how.. Pictures, once no longer sideways will populate the page and hopefully lend less monotony.. The deployment page is under construction and just has a foreword - nothing further yet.. The foreword for the main page got bumped down to the middle of the page as it was getting tedious to read new stories and have to scroll to the bottom for each... 

If there is a way to segment each story by date I would do that, but again, I am limited in options currently. Thanks again!


----------



## rick smith

Misty

….. since you put a LOT of effort into writing this, i think you deserve a similar effort into any response, so i will throw in my longer than normal 02 yen 


my “overall” impressions (regarding both the format AND the content)

1. i don’t read many blog sites, so i don’t know how this fits the definition of a ‘blog’, per se. when i read through it, it came across like a book. And as a first draft for a book, i think it is well written. Of course it would need a lot of editing to clean up the mechanics before it could ever be published, but that aspect is an easy peasy “piece of cake’ project. as a book, i think it would have a lot of appeal to a wide variety of readers who like reading about people who have a passion working with dogs. these days anything written online (except an Ebook) tends to get shorter and shorter and more Twitterese in length :-(

2. The approach is heavily weighted on the anthropomorphic point of view, which is another reason i think it would have a broad appeal to dog lovers in general as well as the SAR professionals who share that view of animal behavior. If you know me from a few thousand posts i’ve contributed on the WDF, you already know i don’t follow that view. But i do like the way you tie your point of reference to the importance of “reading the dog”, which you should also know is a skill set that i feel is just as essential as you do. But i think you will develop your handling skills even more if you expand your perspective beyond the anthropomorphical relationship with your boys and girls //LOL// By including conversations you are having with your dog as you are working makes it a fun read, but for me it detracts from the professionalism of WORKING with a dog. Or maybe you are thinking these thoughts rather than actually talking to your dog ? it reads like the conversations are actually going on. I do know there are many professionals who work with dogs who can be VERY emotional without carrying on a running conversation while they work. But in terms of the blog, i just feel writing about dog conversations has more appeal to dog lovers rather than dog professionals, so i wouldn't overdo it

3. i think you should also include a section on how all this relates to establishing a bond with your dog (no matter what you do with it). That is assuming you define a bond as a mutual dose of trust and respect between the handler and the dog. It is generally the accepted definition, and can fit either the extremely "anthro" types or the ‘other’ types who simply view dogs as wonderful creatures with a lemon brain who work only for whatever they can get out of life  iow, there will always be lots of emotion on both end of the lead, and that's a GOOD thing, but if you get too caught up in the ethereal aspects and over-humanize, you might lose a lot of potential serious readers

4. Try and minimise or completely avoid the “tracker” vs “trailer” debate. (example: "But I am talking about real world scenarios”). you seem to bring that up often (in other posts too). I think it comes across as too confrontational and judgemental. there is just as much science in both methods, but seems like it’s a frequent debate commonly raised by SAR types. they are apples and oranges but grow on the same tree, if you catch my drift. you imply IPO is not as “real” as SAR work…stay away from even ‘implying’ value judgments

5. Since you enjoy putting your passion into written words, get a good quality MAC and learn how to use it. They are GREAT tools with even better software for anyone who has problems using a traditional keyboard. and don’t get defensive about grammar, spelling capialization and other details. if you have value in what you say, others will not get hung up on these mechanics, but with that said, the more polished it is, the more professional it comes across to the reader. post pics right side up and don't pass go 'til you learn how to do it 

6. your section on meeting an/or greeting a strange dog was well written but i highly disagree with one part : --extending your hand if you think it can handle it-- . this is one of the oldest wives tales on the planet, is not grounded in ANY scientific fact, and last but not least, it can get a stranger bit  as a SAR person you should already be WELL aware of the olifactory capabilities of a canine and realize that the extension of a hand does not provide the dog any more scent information it does not already have. be consistent. you started off great by advising to stay out of the dog’s space but then you end it by saying if “all is good”, go ahead and stick your hand in their space  i ALWAYS ask people why they do this (even vets) and i am totally amazed at all the strange ideas people give to explain this ritual behavior…..just “say no” to hand/palm/closed fist/open fist etc. etc. extensions, and (hopefully) explain why this is not needed or in rare cases can still dangerous in "scent terms” consistent with a SAR professional //LOL//

7. last but not least ...i would keep your eyes out for a publisher. i think you have a knack for book writing and your views on dogs in general may have a wider appeal than just posting them to a blogsite. or maybe you could just write an Ebook…they seem to be fairly easy to turn out

anyway, that's how it read to me and as you know, being "PC" is not me either //LOL//
only trying to help give you my perspective and be as objective as possible


----------



## Misty Wegner

Hi Rick, Thank you for such a detailed response, it is appreciated.. I will respond to your comments the way you presented them, in numerical fashion..

1. Thank you, I am glad you enjoyed reading it  A blog is like a journal, and is written in a more conversational tone. So your comment on how it comes off like a book, fits well. And yes, it definitely needs some editing and cleaning up, lol! An act in progress that seems to coninually miss 'obvious' typos, punctuations, etc the fifth time through.. Haha.

2. I really appreciate the balanced way you were able to read through the anthropomorphism and see the working aspect as well. I will be careful to keep things balanced, never leaning to heavily one way or the other. While I do invison what my dogs 'thought' or 'said' post trail and logging in my blog - it is not how my actual log entries for SAR are entered ("just the facts ma'am/sir") and while training, my dogs are viewed as my partners, but dogs, sentient but not human. I will keep your advice in mind as I progress; thank you.

3. EXCELLENT ADVICE! Yes, I should add (perhaps in the educational section) posts on the bond/relationship aspect that is sooooo essential to having any good association with dogs. Definitely something I will add, as so many misunderstand what is necessary to have a great relationship with their canine friend.

4. I was definitely not trying to be judgmental or condescending on the 'tracker vs trailer' aspect. However, their is a distinct difference in function and sport will never compare to 'real world,' no matter how hard we try. That being said, I will be careful to not elude to one being superior to another or more 'important.' Both serve well in the 'real world'. My point was for those who would read looking for IPO style information to not be too disappointed because the obedience is to the scent, not the form of the dog when doing SAR.. If that makes sense? 

5. Great idea.. Totally fixed income.. I will save for one, but it will be a looooong way off, lol... However, I can become more proficient in learning and using what I have, something I endeavor to do 

6. Ok, I should have been more clear in this post... You are absolutely right about the scent inventory of a hand not needing to be extended. The extension of the hand was more to see if the dog was receptive to the intended pet... Should it shy away or show defensive behavior, then the hand should be retracted - or, depending on situation, remain in position.. However, I am definitely open and interested in hearing what you would prescribe for this next step? Again, the hand extension was NOT for any odor but for checking if dog was receptive to a physical interaction.. Your thoughts?

7. Thank you very much!! I really do appreciate the encouragement and your very honest assessment (and the time you took to write it out) of my work. While a book was not my intention in starting the blog, it is nice to hear that the appeal might extend further then those interested in tracking/trailing... I am kind of wearing my heart on my sleeve in exposing my thoughts and experiences online. Again, thank you very much!


----------



## rick smith

having a senior moment and can't remember the name, but you may recall we have a member who was writing a book on dogs and posted his chapters for review...if you ever lean in that direction you could take the same approach...lots of SAR types here who i'm sure would be glad to give you some more beef for your burger


----------



## Nicole Stark

Jim Engel. He wasn't the only one going to or in the process of writing a book but he's the one I remember sharing sections of his. Example: http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f32/trying-strike-balance-25786/


----------



## Sarah Platts

Misty, 

Re: number 6: I usually get down on my knees and let them come up to me. Normally, they come in to my back first and then gradually work toward my front. For extending the hand, I was always taught this was a no-no as it can result in a fear bite. I read somewhere to pet not the top of the head but under the throat. You bring your hand up, rather than down. The top of the head is considered dominate while under the jaw more passive. But there will always be that one......

Some dogs I've had come up but would never, ever extend my hand to. Last summer, I got requested to evaluate a 4-yo dog that had just badly bitten the wife. Perfect home, lots of exercise, experienced dog owners. But when you dug in to the history - it was scary. I've been bitten before. I've been mauled by a BH that took 2 hospitals to put things together. But this dog scared the shit out of me. The look in the eye and the way it presented itself. The body language was so off. On the surface, the dog looked normal. But it wasn't.


----------



## Misty Wegner

Thanks Rick and Nicole.. I am a good ways off from writing a book I think, however, if/when that time occurs I will definitely be looking to you all for suggestions, editing, etc.


----------



## Misty Wegner

I am so sorry to hear of the bites you have endured, Sarah.. That is horrible!! I have heard of the under the chin pets as well as opposed to the top of the head. I appreciate the suggestions and between what Rick and you have said, I will modify my post and clarify what NOT to do, and a better way to enable a good relationship with the dog. It is sad that such things have to be stated, but obviously we as humans don't always take the time to read the dog, or even know how to at times, for that matter.


----------



## Sarah Platts

Misty Wegner said:


> I have heard of the under the chin pets as well as opposed to the top of the head. I appreciate the suggestions and between what Rick and you have said, I will modify my post.


To make the hand come from the right direction, you normally are on your knees. Also I don't stare or make direct eye contact with a fearful dog. I avert my gaze, and turn my body on the 45. Give a dog a few minutes and usually they come around.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Hey guys working off a few things already said, I was just curious about the attitudes from the members here, on the topic of approaching dogs.

Do people generally make a habit of approaching or interacting with your dogs? Do you happen to do so with other dogs and if so, what is your general method of approach?

Most dogs don't interest me enough to approach them. Even when I was an active member of a club, I didn't interact with the members dogs unless asked to. On the rare occasion that one out in public piques my interest, if I am moving in the direction of the dog and owner I will abruptly stop about 15-25 feet away. Once I have their attention I initiate a conversation about the dog (is that a, or that's a really nice looking dog, etc.). Usually if I make the effort to stop or attempt to speak to the owner, then I am interested enough to introduce myself.

From there, sometimes I am inclined to physically meet the dog and then will ask the owner if I may do so. Depending upon their answer and what I am seeing from the dog, I will either ask "may I approach you" or I will invite them to approach me. If they approach me I ignore the dog and casually continue speaking with the owner. 

If I approach the dog, I will verbally greet it from a distance and gauge its response, again depending upon the reaction I may not approach from a full frontal direction but may cross to position myself on the opposite side of the handler so the dog isn't between us. My behavior is neutral and I generally will stop at a distance of about 4-5 feet. Whether or not I move forward any further is dependent upon several things, if I sense hesitation, I may ask permission to come closer.

Clearly, if the dog exhibits extremely open character I alter my approach and may make full contact with the dog. Whatever I do is usually dictated by the dog and what I observe the handler to be doing.

Anyway, I realize we were talking about petting however until the discussion came up I really didn't consider that this type of interaction might be common. In all cases the handler should dictate what happens (unless something dangerous is brewing), not the stranger. Of course, this is simply my own perspective on the situation and general course of action when I am interested in meeting a dog owned by someone else.


----------



## Sarah Platts

For my dogs, people approach all the time especially children. I've had some run up and throw a bear hug on the dogs. Others (children and adults) have run their hands down their backs when we have passed them as the dog, working a trail, walked past them. But they are search dogs. They have to be balanced and unaggressive to strangeness. It's almost a job requirement. I realize not all SAR dogs are like this but this is what *I* expect of mine. Mostly, its because of their breed (non aggressive to humans) and what they are expected to do in the field. In hunting situations and during hunting trials, they work the dogs in groups. These dogs would probably never had meet each other before but expected to get along and not get all starchy on the other dogs.

If dogs approach me, it can depend. Mostly I don't reach down to pet but either stand there making no gestures and let the dog make the overtures. On a couple of occasions, I've charged the strange dog and drove them off. If the dogs show up with owners (most of the time, everyone is off-lead) I will chat with the owner and let their dogs sniff. Usually I only pet if the dog seeks the contact.

I recently had a couple of strange dogs get lured in by mine while we were on off-lead woods run. One was a husky and the other a smaller, shy mixed breed. Both were friendly with my 3 and no dog aggression. The husky could have cared less but the smaller dog was plainly out of their comfort zone. I got down on my knees and it watched my dogs coming up as I made happy noises. The dog came up to me but started to leave as the husky started to move on. I made a loop with the lead and snagged the smaller dog. I didn't drag it in to me but I did the under the chin thing and we became pals. The husky came back for his bud and I flipped a looped lead over his head. The only time I was concerned was when I started to handle the collar of the smaller one to read the contact info. I wasn't sure of the husky but figured if I was going to get bit I would rather take on the small dog over the husky. Called the number and they met me after I walked the dogs a mile back to civilization.


----------



## rick smith

living in a city and often being with dogs that you don't own requires some pre-planning on how you will handle interactions of all sorts. i have worked up a pretty consistent method over the years that has worked well for my situation.

it's also an opportunity to educate others who don't own dogs but like them.

among many things i also tell people not to forget to evaluate the leash holder as well as the dog. many leash holders have very little control over what is on the other end of their lead

my dog meets a lot of people but i often need to remind them he is not a petting accessory

and there are many ways you can prevent interactions if you don't feel comfortable. i've posted about it before. like muzzling a dog who needs more space and isn't yet comfortable around people. works like a charm


----------



## Nicole Stark

Thanks Rick and Sarah. 

I would like to be clear that I wasn't intending to derail Misty's thread about her blog. The topic of petting came up, and was discussed as it relates to her blog. I was just curious about it in general. I probably didn't need to add all the junk detail I did about my personal views and what I do as that probably is going to inevitably invite similar dialogue and further take away from what this thread was really about.

Sorry about that Misty. I liked your blog and if I had the time to read for pure enjoyment, I would make a regular point of visiting it to follow your stories and they were interesting to read.


----------



## Bob Scott

Greeting a dog I don't know.

Read the dog of course.

For most all dogs I will get on one knee and turn sideways with no eye contact and let the dog aproach me.

That's more important with a dog or puppy I read as shy or fearful.

With a puppy I have often layed down on the ground.

Bending over and hoovering over any dog can be read as aggressive or dominant by the dog or puppy.

I will just let my hand and arm hang at my side "slightly" towards the dog/puppy so they can make first contact.

Read aggression I will NOT squat down because I don't want that dog to feel more powerful with their height above me. 

I will just stand still and let the dog approach. Often times this type dog is more about defense then real aggression so I relax and let the dog come to me.

With serious aggression I need to have a real reason to approach them otherwise I mind my own business.

I also agree, with any dog or puppy, with the under the head and face rather then over the head or face with my hand when that time comes. It's still about being higher can create defense.

I don't like to pat a dog on the head. I'd rather rub or scratch it under the chin.

Even with my own dogs patting on the sides can create excitement to play but I will USE THAT if play is the goal.


----------



## rick smith

don't mind going of topic regarding dog/people interactions....it's a fact of life that needs to be planned for

re : "On the rare occasion that one out in public piques my interest, if I am moving in the direction of the dog and owner I will abruptly stop about 15-25 feet away. Once I have their attention I initiate a conversation about the dog (is that a, or that's a really nice looking dog, etc.). Usually if I make the effort to stop or attempt to speak to the owner, then I am interested enough to introduce myself.”

- that’s exactly what i do too. i’m usually watching the owner as much as the dog. you can tell quickly how much control they have over their dog

re : "were talking about petting however until the discussion came up I really didn't consider that this type of interaction might be common.”

- if you are out with a dog who is well behaved and next to you under control, it will usually attract attention because that is not normal for dogs in public 
- or if you are doing something with the dog (heeling, OB exercises, etc), that action will attract people too…for the same reasons. if you prefer to be left alone, just pull out the tug and do some bitework or ‘out’ training 
- or if you are just kicking back and your dog is laying down minding its own business, it will often become a lookie loo magnet :-(
- when i’m socializing a new dog to environmntal distractions i often muzzle. that’s one reason why i always teach customers how to condition their dog to be comfortable to wearing a muzzle
- i've seen more kids than dogs who need to be on lead in public 
- otoh, if you are uncomfortable when you are out with your dog in crowded public spaces, the dog will def pick up on your vibes

bottom line, it's a double edged sword. the more control you have over a dog, the more people will pester you to meet it.....you just have to accept that and deal with it


----------



## Bob Scott

Rick said

"I've seen more kids than dogs who need to be on lead in public"


Amen to that!

I have never refused a child that is with their parent(s) that actually asks me if they can pet my dog but I will always ask them to ask their parents for permission also.

I think courtesy and manners from a kid deserve a reward. 

Far to uncommon today.


----------



## rick smith

one last suggestion i use a lot....

nowadays almost everybody carries a smart phone
if you or your dog is not up for a social call, just gesture that it's ok to snap a pic and pose. when they take, just thank them and wave them on 
- i do that a lot too

i think how to NOT meet people can be as useful as how to meet/greet. the key is how to do it politely. 

but there will probably be times when you just need to be an asshole. even in Japan we have our share and i have to show them my dog can bark very loud and look menacing if the situation calls for it //LOL//
- even dumb lltle kids with clueless parents can learn that lesson safely and i think it's better than learning the hard way and getting jumped on bit !


----------



## Bob Scott

I've had no problem being an asshole when needed. 

It can be outright fun sometimes. :grin:;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark

rick smith said:


> re : "On the rare occasion that one out in public piques my interest, if I am moving in the direction of the dog and owner I will abruptly stop about 15-25 feet away. Once I have their attention I initiate a conversation about the dog (is that a, or that's a really nice looking dog, etc.). Usually if I make the effort to stop or attempt to speak to the owner, then I am interested enough to introduce myself.”
> 
> - that’s exactly what i do too.


Rick, just so you know because I don't think you do and I want you to get it directly from me - we are more alike than dissimilar regarding our view points on dog training.


----------



## Nicole Stark

rick smith said:


> - if you are out with a dog who is well behaved and next to you under control, it will usually attract attention because that is not normal for dogs in public
> - or if you are doing something with the dog (heeling, OB exercises, etc), that action will attract people too…for the same reasons.
> - or if you are just kicking back and your dog is laying down minding its own business, it will often become a lookie loo magnet :-(
> 
> bottom line, it's a double edged sword. the more control you have over a dog, the more people will pester you to meet it.....you just have to accept that and deal with it





rick smith said:


> i think how to NOT meet people can be as useful as how to meet/greet. the key is how to do it politely.
> 
> but there will probably be times when you just need to be an asshole.





Bob Scott said:


> I've had no problem being an asshole when needed.
> 
> It can be outright fun sometimes. :grin:;-)


LOL Bob, there is a devious side to me that finds a little fun in that too. Rick, about what you said regarding people drawing attention. I know what you mean, I have seen it. 

That thing Bob spoke about confident dogs and control with just a look. This is something I think I may be cursed with. It's not necessarily driven by confidence (at least it doesn't feel that way) but I have been told many times I have that influence on people. That said, I suppose I am glad I don't invite that kind of attention from others.


----------



## Misty Wegner

I don't mind Nicole, your question(s) were very important and relevant.. and thank you, glad you liked what you did read 

Bob and Rick, I too am amazed at how many kids need a leash and the owners, uh, parents, need to go to school and learn how to keep them safe! Ridiculous the amount of freedom and license these pre pubescent kids are given! Moreover, you try to help them by keeping them safe when they do something obnoxious and dangerous, and you end up being the one being scolded! Huh???!!!?? Unfortunately, internet 'knowledge' is vibrant and overwhelming, thus all kids think they are genius; but wisdom and the ability to use the information they can obtain is few and far between.. especially with dogs and interaction with them.

I was running a trail with my GSD girl, and this parent had 3 kids probably aged 3 to 10. They saw my girl and took off like ruptured ducks, yelling, screaming and charging right towards her. I yelled at the kids who were about 50m ahead to stay back the dog was working, but they kept on charging in with intent to maul her with 'love.' My girl, waited until they were about 25ft away and calmly shot off a singular bark, but she has the bark of a po'd bear, and it froze them in their tracks - she continued working the odor like nothing had happened.. The youngest and middle age started crying and their dad who was well behind them oblivious to the dangers his offspring could face, now suddenly felt indignant that a dog barked at his kids... The looks and directed statements at me about how a dog should react to kids, blah blah blah, was sent my way.. I kindly said, "the dog is working, sorry she barked, mind your kids," and continue to be pulled along by my freight train girl in her quest for her subject... Needless to say, I was very glad she took matters into her own hands and fired off a bark to stop the stampede.. The kids were not even remotely obedient to adults or aware of impending doom... typical.


----------

